# Chief Petty Officer (SEAL) Michael R. Tatham



## AWP (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn, on R&R....

Blue Skies.



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a sailor who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Chief Petty Officer (SEAL) Michael R. Tatham, 33, of University Place, Wash., was involved in a fatal motorcycle accident, Oct. 12, while on rest and recuperation leave from supporting Operation Enduring Freedom in Bali, Indonesia.  Tatham was assigned to a West Coast based Naval Special Warfare unit.
> For further information related to this release, contact Lt. Cmdr. Frank Magallon at 619-437-2127 or 619-392-9768.


----------



## Dame (Oct 19, 2011)

So sad. Rest in peace.


----------



## tova (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Oct 19, 2011)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## Seajack (Oct 19, 2011)

Rest in Peace  Thank you for your service...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas Chief.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn it.  RIP Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 19, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief.  RIP.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Laxmom723 (Oct 20, 2011)

rest in peace. It seems like every week or two they bury another brother.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 20, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace SEAL.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 20, 2011)

RIP Warrior.


----------

